# SE Michigan Work Wanted



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Looking for some sub work for a couple of my trucks this year. Prefer Macomb/Oakland Counties. Have a F-250 with a 7.5' blade and tailgate mounted saltspreader (600#) and a F-Super Duty 3yd Dump with a 9' Western Plow. Have drivers for both. If interested e-mail me @ [email protected]. Thanks and let the Snow fly!!!


----------

